# Vegas in the livable areas.



## presley (Jun 21, 2015)

As usual, I will be in Vegas this August, but for the first time, my minor is an adult and I won't have to follow my kid around at the convention. I'll be a free bird this time.

I'll actually be looking at neighborhoods and homes for potential relocation. Since I'll have a car, I'll be able to go anywhere. I like cheap basic food and have reviewed the last thread about cheap places to eat in Vegas and got some good ideas. I wouldn't mind hearing some more, especially in Henderson, Summerlin or in Northwest Vegas. I don't like to wait in line for anything, especially for food. I will be staying on the strip, but will be driving out of the tourist area often.


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 21, 2015)

presley said:


> As usual, I will be in Vegas this August, but for the first time, my minor is an adult and I won't have to follow my kid around at the convention. I'll be a free bird this time.
> 
> I'll actually be looking at neighborhoods and homes for potential relocation. Since I'll have a car, I'll be able to go anywhere. I like cheap basic food and have reviewed the last thread about cheap places to eat in Vegas and got some good ideas. I wouldn't mind hearing some more, especially in Henderson, Summerlin or in Northwest Vegas. I don't like to wait in line for anything, especially for food. I will be staying on the strip, but will be driving out of the tourist area often.



Make sure you understand what your getting into moving to Vegas area! Some of our family  bought there when prices had really drop and moved there and they were out of there after  one year,just hated it. The people we bought our home from in 2003 sold and moved to Henderson Nv and two years later sold at a loss to just get out of there too. They even came back and tried to buy our house back from us but we love our home and  told them no way we were selling. They bought a home within three miles of us. 
This is two different families but both were excited to make the move and hated it. The family that sold us the home said moving to the Vegas area was good training so when you die if you go to hell you have some training.:hysterical:

Phill12


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2015)

[Edited - sorry - misunderstood first post.]


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 21, 2015)

They are also looking for a house. 

Fern



DeniseM said:


> He's  not moving - he's going to a convention.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 21, 2015)

Phil,
I've known people who've bought homes in Vegas with unrealistic expectations. Those who bought at the bottom of the housing prices only saw dollar signs and didn't think of other things. If you are coming from NorCal, the weather is a very different. In 2003 there was not much in the way of shopping compared to now, except in a few areas. 

I moved to Henderson in 2003, and I'm very happy. But I didn't buy the cheapest house on the block or live where there were many foreclosures. So while your family and friends had bad experiences, not everybody does. But good planning helps.

Fern



Phill12 said:


> Make sure you understand what your getting into moving to Vegas area! Some of our family  bought there when prices had really drop and moved there and they were out of there after  one year,just hated it. The people we bought our home from in 2003 sold and moved to Henderson Nv and two years later sold at a loss to just get out of there too. They even came back and tried to buy our house back from us but we love our home and  told them no way we were selling. They bought a home within three miles of us.
> This is two different families but both were excited to make the move and hated it. The family that sold us the home said moving to the Vegas area was good training so when you die if you go to hell you have some training.:hysterical:
> 
> Phill12


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 21, 2015)

We bought a second/possibly retirement home at Lake Las Vegas in Henderson a year ago. It is the prettiest place that i have seen for a residential area.  Population of about 3000, lots of rich and famous live there and yet the homes are inexpensive as it has not recovered from the crash.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 21, 2015)

Some very nice areas in Las Vegas. I lived there happily in the early 90's, and would consider it again. Like millions of others. Where else can you pick up your dry cleaning at 3:00 a.m., or have a midnight dentist appointment. A true 24 hour city.

Jim


----------



## Phill12 (Jun 21, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Phil,
> I've known people who've bought homes in Vegas with unrealistic expectations. Those who bought at the bottom of the housing prices only saw dollar signs and didn't think of other things. If you are coming from NorCal, the weather is a very different. In 2003 there was not much in the way of shopping compared to now, except in a few areas.
> 
> I moved to Henderson in 2003, and I'm very happy. But I didn't buy the cheapest house on the block or live where there were many foreclosures. So while your family and friends had bad experiences, not everybody does. But good planning helps.
> ...



 You are right about just buying because it was cheaper but the younger family members moved there and bought into a very nice area and both had jobs in Vegas. The people that sold to us moved to Henderson because the they loved going to Vegas and I believe they bought into  a retirement area and spent high amount of money for their home. Money had no part of them moving to that area.

Phill12


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 21, 2015)

Phill12 said:


> Make sure you understand what your getting into moving to Vegas area! Some of our family  bought there when prices had really drop and moved there and they were out of there after  one year,just hated it. The people we bought our home from in 2003 sold and moved to Henderson Nv and two years later sold at a loss to just get out of there too. They even came back and tried to buy our house back from us but we love our home and  told them no way we were selling. They bought a home within three miles of us.
> This is two different families but both were excited to make the move and hated it. The family that sold us the home said moving to the Vegas area was good training so when you die if you go to hell you have some training.:hysterical:
> 
> Phill12



Lots of us enjoy living in Las Vegas.  It certainly is different.  

1.  We are a 4-5.5 hour drive from LA and San Diego, but you have to know the traffic patterns and avoid the trip during tourist times.

2.  Within an hour to an hour and a half, we have Red Rock Canyon, Mt Charleston with second rate ski resort, camping, cabins, a lodge and bbq/picnic areas, Valley of Fire, Lake Mead, Hoover Dam, some amazing desert hiking, which you should learn how to do before you attempt, etc.

3.  If you REALLY like to gamble, I strongly recommend that this is not the place for you. Our gambling industry does afford the city some of the finest dining, nightlife, and entertainment to be found anywhere, though it is all pricey.

4.  We have schools, stores, churches, libraries, parks......If you use a little imagination, you can almost believe we are a genuine community, not just a den of inequity where every citizen descends upon the Strip on weekends to lose their paycheck, get drunk and partakes in orgies with prostitutes and unsuspecting tourists.

5.  The school district is one of the worse in the country by the numbers.  A good kid can get a good education, but there are things here that drag down the evaluation scores, which I won't get into for PC reasons.

6.  Oh, and a traffic jam here will add 20 minutes to your commute if you are going from one end of town to another.  If there is an accident, it can add an hour.  In LA and SFO, it has taken me an hour to go one mile before.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 21, 2015)

We moved from Southern California in 1997. Best move we could have made. I recommend the Summerlin area (it's 5 degrees cooler in the summer). We now live in Rhodes Ranch (on the 15th fairway) and I highly recommend that area also. Here are my reasons for moving.

1. No State income tax.
2. Cheap real estate.
3. I used to put 30,000 miles per year on my vehicle, now I drive 10,000 miles.
4. When we moved restaurants were terrible, now however, we are the culinary capital of the U.S.
5. Something to do all the time.

It does get a little cold in the winter and hot in the summer, but that's what timeshares in Hawaii are for.

Good Luck.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 21, 2015)

We bought our home in 2003 in a country club community in Henderson and leased it out until my husband retired in 2007 and we moved into it.  In 2013 we sold that house and moved into a 55+ community about a mile away.

We love living here. There is so much to do with all the outdoor recreation sites mentioned above and all the shows and activities Las Vegas has to offer.  Our location is great for road trips to California, Arizona, and Utah.

No state income tax in Nevada is another positive.  We love our doctors here and they're the best we've had anywhere.  There are several great churches and lots of friendly people. It has been a great place to retire in our experience.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 21, 2015)

bastroum said:


> We moved from Southern California in 1997. Best move we could have made. I recommend the Summerlin area (it's 5 degrees cooler in the summer). We now live in Rhodes Ranch (on the 15th fairway) and I highly recommend that area also. Here are my reasons for moving.
> 
> 1. No State income tax.
> 2. Cheap real estate.
> ...



Other great areas to look for a home are Seven Hills and Southern Highlands.

The cool thing about the nicer developments is that they were designed for both middle and upper class living.  In Summerlin, Rhodes Ranch, Mountains Edge, Seven Hills, Southern Highlands, you can find a home priced anywhere from below $200K to well over a million.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 21, 2015)

Coincidentally, the OP is looking for a property under $200K. On a half acre (not sure if this is firm). Even forgetting the acreage, I don't know of any place in Southern Highlands or Seven Hills which fits that description.  I'm not sure about the rest, cause I'm not that familiar with them, but I doubt there are many (over 5) priced that low in Rhodes Ranch or Mountains Edge, unless they were really messed up repos which will need tons of work. I know there used to be a few tiny houses in Sun Sity Summerlin at those prices, but I doubt there are many/any now.

Fern

[/B]





PrestonCaldwell said:


> Other great areas to look for a home are Seven Hills and Southern Highlands.
> 
> The cool thing about the nicer developments is that they were designed for both middle and upper class living.  In Summerlin, Rhodes Ranch, Mountains Edge, Seven Hills, Southern Highlands, you can find a home priced anywhere from below $200K to well over a million.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 21, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> Coincidentally, the OP is looking for a property under $200K. On a half acre (not sure if this is firm). Even forgetting the acreage, I don't know of any place in Southern Highlands or Seven Hills which fits that description.  I'm not sure about the rest, cause I'm not that familiar with them, but I doubt there are many (over 5) priced that low in Rhodes Ranch or Mountains Edge, unless they were really messed up repos which will need tons of work. I know there used to be a few tiny houses in Sun Sity Summerlin at those prices, but I doubt there are many/any now.
> 
> Fern
> 
> [/B]



There are almost no 1/2 acre lots in any development in Las Vegas. Prices have gone up significantly since 2010 (when they bottomed out), in Rhodes Ranch prices start around $250,000.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 21, 2015)

bastroum said:


> There are almost no 1/2 acre lots in any development in Las Vegas. Prices have gone up significantly since 2010 (when they bottomed out), in Rhodes Ranch prices start around $250,000.



Yeah, if you want a half acre for $200K, the only places I would look are Hendertucky and North Las Vegas.  And they will all be old.  Even the McMansions here are rarely on a half acre or more.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 21, 2015)

We downsized from a half acre lot in Summerlin. Purchase price of the home in 1999 was $320,000. Price rose to $625,000 in 2007, then down to $285,000 in 2010. Now the price is probably $500,000. We sold it in 2012.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 21, 2015)

Even my sister mentioned Hendertucky  Do they still have areas over there that use well water? They used to...

Fern



PrestonCaldwell said:


> Yeah, if you want a half acre for $200K, the only places I would look are Hendertucky and North Las Vegas.  And they will all be old.  Even the McMansions here are rarely on a half acre or more.


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 21, 2015)

I like Summerlin (real residential) and North Las Vegas (newer).  A buddy of mine (retired Air Force) lives in North Las Vegas in order to be near the large air base both for PX privileges and the hospital on base which he says beats the VA by a wide margin.  He swears by the food in a relatively new casino (Aliante, I think is the name) which is nearby. 

George


----------



## tompalm (Jun 22, 2015)

You should move there and rent for six months or more before buying. That way you will know the area better. Living in the suburbs on a large lot might not be very safe. Unless you have big dogs, like to use guns and a good security system, I don't recommend that. North Las Vegas is cheaper and might meet your idea, but expect to pay over $200,000 for a house anywhere in Henderson or in a nice area on the west side of I-215.


----------



## presley (Jun 22, 2015)

tompalm said:


> You should move there and rent for six months or more before buying. That way you will know the area better. Living in the suburbs on a large lot might not be very safe. Unless you have big dogs, like to use guns and a good security system, I don't recommend that. North Las Vegas is cheaper and might meet your idea, but expect to pay over $200,000 for a house anywhere in Henderson or in a nice area on the west side of I-215.



Vegas is only one of several areas we are looking at. We figure, if we find somewhere we'd relocate to, we will visit there every season and get a good idea. We have been living in a small, junky house on a 1/2 acre for a long time. It is what we are used to, but honestly, we happen to be in a very safe place as far as major crimes go. The public safety is one of the reasons why I would never want to leave. We just don't think it is realistic that we will be able to stay here forever, sadly. 

Another option is to just sell our home and rent for the retirement years. When I say I'd like to just rent forever and even in a condo, my husband says he wants to buy a piece of land away from everyone and put a manufactured home on it and live off the grid. So, there will be many compromises on both sides.


----------



## presley (Jun 22, 2015)

Karen G said:


> There are several great churches and lots of friendly people.



This is something that will make or break a place for me. My church is very important to me. I'd love to check out a nice evangelical church while visiting. If you can, please message me or post some that are close to the strip. I know it isn't what most people go to Vegas for, but for me, it might end up being the most interesting part of the trip.


ETA: Thanks for all who have responded so far. I don't want it to seem like I have ignored anyone, but also don't want to force a reply to each when I am still processing information.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 22, 2015)

presley said:


> This is something that will make or break a place for me. My church is very important to me.



Here are two recommendations for you to check out. 
Hope Church
Central Christian


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 22, 2015)

presley said:


> The public safety is one of the reasons why I would never want to leave. We just don't think it is realistic that we will be able to stay here forever, sadly.
> 
> Another option is to just sell our home and rent for the retirement years. When I say I'd like to just rent forever and even in a condo, my husband says he wants to buy a piece of land away from everyone and put a manufactured home on it and live off the grid.



These were a couple of the considerations, along with 4 distinct seasons- none particularly severe- and low crime, taxes and cost of living, that make Idaho attractive to many retirees. Sure, we don't have the entertainment options of a Las Vegas, but manage a trip there a time or two a year (it's a day's drive or hour flight) if that's seen as necessary. We have no shortage of 'land away from everyone'.

Jim


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 22, 2015)

tompalm said:


> You should move there and rent for six months or more before buying. That way you will know the area better. Living in the suburbs on a large lot might not be very safe. Unless you have big dogs, like to use guns and a good security system, I don't recommend that. North Las Vegas is cheaper and might meet your idea, but expect to pay over $200,000 for a house anywhere in Henderson or in a nice area on the west side of I-215.



Anywhere in New Henderson.

Old Henderson, or Hendertucky, around Water Street, Basic High, etc., has some possibilities.  Of course they have an extra tax for anyone with all their teeth their.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 22, 2015)

New Henderson is going to be more than they want to spend. Hendertucky's boundary is (more or less) anything east of "The 95" (I-515, and south of Lake Mead Pkwy).

Fern



PrestonCaldwell said:


> Anywhere in New Henderson.
> 
> Old Henderson, or Hendertucky, around Water Street, Basic High, etc., has some possibilities.  Of course they have an extra tax for anyone with all their teeth their.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 22, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> New Henderson is going to be more than they want to spend. Hendertucky's boundary is (more or less) anything east of "The 95" (I-515, and south of Lake Mead Pkwy).
> 
> Fern



Yeah I meant they won't find a cheap half acre anywhere in new henderson.  Should have been more clear.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't speak for living in Vegas (although I've visited there often and usually had a car, so I've seen more than most tourists), but I will address the 1/2 acre...

When we built our dream home, 14 years ago, we wanted acreage.  We ended up buying a nearly 2 acre lot (in a subdivision with 1 acre minimums) and building on it.  The first time we mowed it, we thought "Why did we want acreage?"  It's a lot to maintain, and I don't get the impression that yard maintenance is an easy/cheap prospect in Vegas.

We do enjoy our large lot, but it's a lot of work and money.  I'm not sure a large lot would be high on our priorities if we were doing it again.  (But then again, when we're visit with people and we look out their kitchen window and see straight into someone else's kitchen window, a small lot doesn't seem all that appealing either.)


----------



## bastroum (Jun 22, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> I can't speak for living in Vegas (although I've visited there often and usually had a car, so I've seen more than most tourists), but I will address the 1/2 acre...
> 
> When we built our dream home, 14 years ago, we wanted acreage.  We ended up buying a nearly 2 acre lot (in a subdivision with 1 acre minimums) and building on it.  The first time we mowed it, we thought "Why did we want acreage?"  It's a lot to maintain, and I don't get the impression that yard maintenance is an easy/cheap prospect in Vegas.
> 
> We do enjoy our large lot, but it's a lot of work and money.  I'm not sure a large lot would be high on our priorities if we were doing it again.  (But then again, when we're visit with people and we look out their kitchen window and see straight into someone else's kitchen window, a small lot doesn't seem all that appealing either.)



We downsized in 2012 and moved into a condo. The house we moved from was 3000 sq. ft. on a half acre lot. I was tired of dealing with the upkeep on the lot and the pool. We thought it would be plenty of room, since we spent so much time in timeshares. We were wrong. The condo just didn't work, we preferred a single family home where we could barbeque without a long walk back to our place. When you are at home you spend a lot more time indoors than you do when you travel.  In 2014 we moved into a single family home on a golf course with almost no yard. The yard we do have is desert landscaping with almost no upkeep (or water usage). The house backs up to a fairway, so when we look out our kitchen window (and familyroom) we see acres of green landscaping and mountains. We get a feeling for space we never had on our half acre lot. The secret is to have a view from your home you don't have to pay to keep up.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 22, 2015)

We have a huge home in N. CA and we bought a good size penthouse condo (about 3000 sq ft) in Lake Las Vegas with "billion dolar views" as some of our friends have described.  We love not having to worry about yard and pool maintenance but HOA fees is about 1K a month.  Then we pay too much for golf club membership that includes a sister club access for pool and gym.  There are condos here under 2000 sq ft that can be had for around 200K.  No acreage but I do believe in simplicity for retirement.  Everyday is like resort living.


----------



## presley (Jun 22, 2015)

bastroum said:


> We get a feeling for space we never had on our half acre lot. The secret is to have a view from your home you don't have to pay to keep up.



That's a really good point. I hate trying to keep up on the weeds and stuff in our yards. We have a 1600sq ft house on 1/2 acre. Most of our property is outdoors and even with setting up a very nice enclosed back yard, we do still spend most of the time indoors.

My enclosed backyard has a pool, which I use often so I don't mind the upkeep on it, a deck I put in, some turf I had installed, the grill area, a spa that we don't use because we can't afford to heat it, a custom built shed and 2 goats and a goat pen. That's only about 1/3 of the entire yard. It's also the only part that my dogs have free reign. It's plenty of space for me. Although, it is very nice to be padded with an extra backyard behind it. 

The "second backyard" used to be mass gardens, but that is all dead because we aren't allowed to water. We have chickens back there and a million wild rabbits. About half of our fruit trees have grown down deep enough to the underground river and they are surviving. Everything else is dead or dying and it is going to be a huge job to clean it all up. It's pretty much a worthless space. I wish I could sell off that part.  Anyway, my husband wants land for growing and stuff, but he isn't keeping up what we have and I'd rather now look out the back and see yucky old dried out weeds.


----------



## bastroum (Jun 22, 2015)

sptung said:


> We have a huge home in N. CA and we bought a good size penthouse condo (about 3000 sq ft) in Lake Las Vegas with "billion dolar views" as some of our friends have described.  We love not having to worry about yard and pool maintenance but HOA fees is about 1K a month.  Then we pay too much for golf club membership that includes a sister club access for pool and gym.  There are condos here under 2000 sq ft that can be had for around 200K.  No acreage but I do believe in simplicity for retirement.  Everyday is like resort living.



Rhodes Ranch HOA dues are $159/mo (includes pool, gym, basketball and handball courts). The golf course is public and green fees are $59 only when you play. I used to pay $700 per month to belong to a club whether I played or not. Certainly not a good value.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 22, 2015)

Statistically, Henderson has a very low crime rate. 
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2011/dec/19/forbes-ranks-henderson-no-2-safest-cities-list/

Henderson is also one of the top ten most integrated. 
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-most-diverse-cities-are-often-the-most-segregated/

Henderson has excellent parks and recreation (good for kids, good for seniors).
http://www.parksandrecreation.org/2014/December/Award-Winning-Members/

Personally, I'd avoid Lake Las Vegas. A friend of mine lives there and she complains about being isolated. I wouldn't live in old Henderson either. And I would not choose anywhere in the southwest. I like the concept of Mountain's Edge but I think the entire southwest has decades to go before it's really nice. I would also avoid North Las Vegas because of the high crime rate. Summerlin could work, particularly some pockets but personally I like the Green Valley area of Henderson - Green Valley, Green Valley Ranch, Anthem, Seven Hills... those areas. I would not do Las Vegas downtown, nor would I do Enterprise or Paradise again (I lived in both of those before and they were OK but there are better options). I wouldn't do Spring Valley and I wouldn't do north of Cheyenne.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 22, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Statistically, Henderson has a very low crime rate.
> http://lasvegassun.com/news/2011/dec/19/forbes-ranks-henderson-no-2-safest-cities-list/
> 
> Henderson is also one of the top ten most integrated.
> ...



LLV is a golf community and great for retirees.  The downside is that all homes have 2 or 3 HOA fees and it is not inexpensive to be able to live there.  When Cadence is completed, there will be alot more local shopping and dining options.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 22, 2015)

I think you didn't read through the thread before you answered. The OP doesn't want to/can't spend more than about $200K, and would like acreage, so most of the areas you recommend are out. The areas you specifically don't like, Hendertucky and the North West (north of Cheyenne) are the ones we think most fit their needs.

Fern



VegasBella said:


> Statistically, Henderson has a very low crime rate.
> http://lasvegassun.com/news/2011/dec/19/forbes-ranks-henderson-no-2-safest-cities-list/
> 
> Henderson is also one of the top ten most integrated.
> ...


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 22, 2015)

Fern Modena said:


> I think you didn't read through the thread before you answered. The OP doesn't want to/can't spend more than about $200K, and would like acreage, so most of the areas you recommend are out. The areas you specifically don't like, Hendertucky and the North West (north of Cheyenne) are the ones we think most fit their needs.
> 
> 
> 
> Fern




They might change their minds about wanting a half acre. They might settle for less land or higher purchase price when they see what's available. A home under $200k is possible anywhere in the valley. 

I just did a quick search on realtor.com and there are a couple homes for sale now that are under $200k, in the nice parts of town, and have 1/4 - 1/3 acre of land. No, nothing with 1/2 acre but still a good size. And there are a few more homes with a 1/2 acre that are under $200k that are right outside the neighborhoods I mentioned. This isn't even debatable. Realtor.com has the listings.


----------



## presley (Aug 9, 2015)

After driving around a lot, I am pretty sure we would never move here. I love the climate. I can walk around outside when it is 100 degrees much easier than walking around my own neighborhood when it is 85, but I don't think I'd have as much of an outdoor lifestyle here as I do at home. My dogs would be miserable. 

Now, if I could drop a house off in Red Rock Canyon, maybe we'd be on to something.....   I really liked the little mining town near there with the wild burros walking around in the yards there. I might feel differently about that if they pooped in my yard every day, though. 

There are some amazingly beautiful areas around here.  I plan to visit more often. I probably won't stay on the strip again because I just don't enjoy city chaos, but it's been pretty cool to walk around here during the day. There's way too many people on the street for me at night. I actually got claustrophobia while being outside the other night.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 9, 2015)

presley said:


> After driving around a lot, I am pretty sure we would never move here. I love the climate. I can walk around outside when it is 100 degrees much easier than walking around my own neighborhood when it is 85, but I don't think I'd have as much of an outdoor lifestyle here as I do at home. My dogs would be miserable.
> 
> Now, if I could drop a house off in Red Rock Canyon, maybe we'd be on to something.....   I really liked the little mining town near there with the wild burros walking around in the yards there. I might feel differently about that if they pooped in my yard every day, though.
> 
> There are some amazingly beautiful areas around here.  I plan to visit more often. I probably won't stay on the strip again because I just don't enjoy city chaos, but it's been pretty cool to walk around here during the day. There's way too many people on the street for me at night. I actually got claustrophobia while being outside the other night.



Blue Diamond.

There are a few who live up at Mt Charleston, too.


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 16, 2015)

We moved in the SW area, specifically Jones and 215 area, back in 2003. This is when the house market was going up and we closed before our price on our home went up. We've been living in LV since then. I've watched neighbors come and go. Vegas is a transit city. You either love it or hate it. l love it here. I love being between great ski resorts and Disneyland. I also like the fact that we are a 24 hour city. Stores are open late if I need to grab something. My kids are into martial arts and are doing really good. I always thought that Vegas would be a bad place for them.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bastroum (Aug 16, 2015)

Count me as one who loves living in Las Vegas. One of the most livable metropolitan cities I've experienced. The only thing missing is a Major League sports franchise. Yesterday's temperature topped out at 107 and it was more comfortable than Maui this summer where it was in the high 80's low 90's with oppressive humidity most of the time we were there (June 12-July 24).


----------



## am1 (Aug 16, 2015)

You may be getting a hockey team in the near future.  I do not see it working  if the team and league do not not embrace the visiting teams fans.  It will not be any easy place to keep players focused or have them spend the summers there.  

The team has a chance to grow the game a lot in the area.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 16, 2015)

am1 said:


> You may be getting a hockey team in the near future.  I do not see it working  if the team and league do not not embrace the visiting teams fans.  It will not be any easy place to keep players focused or have them spend the summers there.
> 
> The team has a chance to grow the game a lot in the area.



Doubt it. In the 15 years I've been in Vegas there's always a rumor about this or that major league sports team and it never comes to fruition.


----------



## VegasBella (Aug 16, 2015)

presley said:


> After driving around a lot, I am pretty sure we would never move here. I love the climate. I can walk around outside when it is 100 degrees much easier than walking around my own neighborhood when it is 85, but I don't think I'd have as much of an outdoor lifestyle here as I do at home. My dogs would be miserable.


Do you understand that's it's only 100 in the Summer? The rest of the year is extremely pleasant weather that's great for dogs. 

Regarding your comment about The Strip, those of us who live here rarely go there unless we work there. I go about once every few months and just to see a show. I never walk The Strip. 



MaeMae said:


> We moved in the SW area, specifically Jones and 215 area, back in 2003. This is when the house market was going up and we closed before our price on our home went up. We've been living in LV since then. I've watched neighbors come and go. Vegas is a transit city. You either love it or hate it. l love it here.



I love it here too. My preference is Henderson. I like Seven Hills, Green Valley Ranch, and Green Valley South the best. I think it has the best parks and best schools.  There are parts of Summerlin and the SW that I like too but those are the parts I like best.


----------



## Fern Modena (Aug 16, 2015)

I think you mean Las Vegas is a transient city, not a transit city. 



MaeMae said:


> Vegas is a transit city. You either love it or hate it. l love it here. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaeMae (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes that lol I blame it on iPhone spell check haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bastroum (Aug 16, 2015)

We love Rhodes Ranch. Great community pool/water park. Great golf. Over 100 movie screens within a 20 minute drive. Dozens of supermarkets within the same 20 minutes. Too many places to eat to mention. The new Smith Center is fabulous for Broadway plays and a terrific music venue. We are 10 minutes from The Strip, 12 minutes to the new Downtown Summerlin, 15 minutes to the airport and 20 minutes to The District in Henderson. Lots of places open 24 hours. So convenient. Las Vegas is now generally regarded as the Restaurant Capital in the U.S. When we lived in L.A. we put 35,000 miles per year on our car. Here in Las Vegas we drive 10,000 miles per year. And....I haven't  even mentioned the real estate prices. Great place to live!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 16, 2015)

Karen G said:


> Here are two recommendations for you to check out.
> Hope Church
> Central Christian



We will be moving to LV at some point as my DW's dad and sister live there near Summerlin. We like there, Desert Shores and South Shores. 

Regarding a church, we have plugged into Central Christian via their online services. You can access it at centralonline.tv. The main campus is in Henderson and they have several satellite campuses around the area, including Summerlin. We will attend in person once we move there.

Good luck and let us know what you decide.

Mike


----------



## am1 (Aug 17, 2015)

VegasBella said:


> Doubt it. In the 15 years I've been in Vegas there's always a rumor about this or that major league sports team and it never comes to fruition.



One of two finalists for future possible expansion.   I am not sure if it would work but that does not mean someone with a lot of money will not try.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 17, 2015)

*Coyotes*



am1 said:


> One of two finalists for future possible expansion.   I am not sure if it would work but that does not mean someone with a lot of money will not try.



May still happen:

http://www.reviewjournal.com/sports...rt-coyotes-moving-las-vegas-completely-untrue

Hockey in the desert.


----------

